# Colnago on bikeradar.com



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

Just in case some of you were interested...

http://insider.bikeradar.com/colnago/


----------



## 27davidson (Feb 9, 2006)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice comments from Ernesto about new models next year for the 55th anniversary! Regarding the EPS, he "can't say it's the best, because the best is yet to come." I guess the EPS will no longer be top of the line in 2010...

Let's all pray that Colnago fans don't go through too many divorces next year! :nonod:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It seems like there will be a new, top of the line, frame every year forever. That way, they can get suckers like me to continue buying frames.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Ernesto says every year that the best is yet to come... I suppose all he means is they are not resting on their laurels.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i want to see the new frame from colnago! 

pls give me some time to save up for that frame.


----------

